# Hi from France (Bonjour tout le monde!)



## Gygy (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi everybody,

  I am Gygy, a French new joiner in your forum which I've been reading since a few years now (at least 3 to 5? I think).
  I am a 32 (33 next month) yo woman who loves make up since young age (5!? ) but was introduced to it by make up artits who are now my friends 6 years ago.  

  Your activity is huge and I have to admit that, I'm mainly interested in MAC cosmetics information... but also do like and wear YSL, Givenchy, Bare minerals (my favorite foundation) etc.. I just love make up!

  I hope to have fun chatting with you soon.

  Cheers!
  Gygy


----------



## ma146rina (Jul 13, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## Gygy (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 13, 2014)

Welcome Gygy!


----------



## Gygy (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you Naynadine


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bienvenue ! On s'amuse bien ici tout en apprenant beaucoup de choses ! C'est un forum idéal pour parler de nos addictions
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC mais pas que !


----------



## Gygy (Jul 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Bienvenue ! On s'amuse bien ici tout en apprenant beaucoup de choses ! C'est un forum idéal pour parler de nos addictions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Merci Dominique! 
  Je découvre...


----------



## Jennifae (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello, Gygy! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Gygy (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you Jennifae


----------



## dnowoslawska (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome!! I love France but sadly last time I was there was 2 years ago. I would love to come back. I am Polish myself.


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

Bonjour Gygy, ca va? 
  I am new also and have found a lot of great conversations on this site. I cant believe I didnt know about it sooner! Hope you enjoy chatting with others about makeup!

  A la prochaine!


----------



## ninaakabrattwin (Aug 17, 2014)

WELCOME!!!!


----------



## Gygy (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks to all of you 

  I'm discovering quietly, slowly this forum...
  There is a lot to see and participate in.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## treasuremymac (Oct 15, 2014)

Gygy said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am Gygy, a French new joiner in your forum which I've been reading since a few years now (at least 3 to 5? I think).
> I am a 32 (33 next month) yo woman who loves make up since young age (5!? ) but was introduced to it by make up artits who are now my friends 6 years ago.
> ...


Bonjour ca va Gygy?

  I may be in France in the next month and I was curious if you know anything about what is in MAC stores at the moment. Do they have the Rocky Horror Picture Show collection out there yet? 

  Merci!


----------



## Gygy (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello,,

  Sorry for the late reply.

  In fact, in France with have the MAC collections a bit later than in the US (1 to 3/4 weeks usually); except for the summer one, which we receive earlier than you. 

  I went to MAC Champs Elysées (the flagship) yesterday and Rocky horror picture show collection was there, everything available. (It was launched last week If i'm not wrong). 
  I hope you'll enjoy your trip.

  Cheers!


----------

